# Best PCT for Tren?



## MrMessy2000 (Feb 24, 2011)

I've been searching for the best PCT to take after a tren ace cycle & I've found a lot of mixed opinions. Some say Nolva, others say stay away from nova. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 24, 2011)

Welcome to forum.guys will for sure tell you what is best, wait 1 days and you will receive plenty info.


----------



## MDR (Feb 24, 2011)

Not Nolva.  Clomid is fine.


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 24, 2011)

Did you just do tren alone?


----------



## MrMessy2000 (Feb 24, 2011)

Yeah, a very mild cycle. 75mg eod. My results have been great for what I have been wanting, I've been pretty methodical when it comes to eating the a good amount of food/protein & working out hard. So far I'm up 15lbs finishing up week 3. Started @ 205lbs, 220lbs now


----------



## VictorZ06 (Feb 24, 2011)

I knew someone that ran tren solo for a while, he lost all his hair and can no longer get normal erections.


/V


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 24, 2011)

I would think that your gains will disappear quickly after your done and the sides will start soon! Tren may not aromatize but the water retention and high blood pressure come quick! I would get on some test asap then use a standard pct layout. Are you having any emotional issues on straight tren?


----------



## supperfly1977 (Feb 24, 2011)

i have read for fat people to run just tren with anastrozole to burn fat. why the anastrozole i am not sure tren dont convert in to estorgen rightr?


----------



## Work IN Progress (Feb 24, 2011)

Mr Messy.  Now I know how you got your name. I hope you are a young dude so you can bounce back from this.  Shoulda prolly asked all these questions BEFORE you poisoned your body with hardcore drugs.


----------



## GMO (Feb 25, 2011)

MrMessy2000 said:


> I've been searching for the best PCT to take after a tren ace cycle & I've found a lot of mixed opinions. Some say Nolva, others say stay away from nova. Does anyone have any suggestions?




OUCH!  Best bet is to start HCG immediately 500iu x2 a week until the last shot of Tren.  Then do 1000iu EOD for two weeks.  

Start your clomid the day after your last shot of Tren and run it 100/100/75/50.  Hopefully that will get you back up and running.

And if you still have a way to go on your cycle, I would get some Test Prop and start running it along side the Tren.


----------



## MDR (Feb 25, 2011)

GMO said:


> OUCH!  Best bet is to start HCG immediately 500iu x2 a week until the last shot of Tren.  Then do 1000iu EOD for two weeks.
> 
> Start your clomid the day after your last shot of Tren and run it 100/100/75/50.  Hopefully that will get you back up and running.
> 
> And if you still have a way to go on your cycle, I would get some Test Prop and start running it along side the Tren.



Excellent post.  I always assume people use Tren with Test.


----------



## MrMessy2000 (Feb 25, 2011)

Good call GMO, I'll start adding some prop next week. This is my 3rd tren only cycle, never had any problems before, maybe it's just my body type or the low dose. Night sweats are really the only side effect I ever get. I'll use your suggestion & let u know how everything turns out. Thanks


----------



## FlawlessFinish (Feb 25, 2011)

I get night sweats regularly without gear so not sure if thats gear related? I have to change my shirt when I stock the fireplace middle of the night or I freeze... sux actually.


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 25, 2011)

Tren gave me CRAZY night sweats!! I literally woke up on a puddle my girl made me sleep on my own sheet and have my own blanket so she didnt get soaked!


----------



## MrMessy2000 (Apr 24, 2011)

Finished my tren cycle & just got done w/ clomid for my PCT. Everything went smooth, haven't lost any gains yet. Thanks for the help guys


----------



## GMO (Apr 25, 2011)

MrMessy2000 said:


> Finished my tren cycle & just got done w/ clomid for my PCT. Everything went smooth, haven't lost any gains yet. Thanks for the help guys


 

Awesome...that's good to hear bro.  Thanks for the update.


----------



## vannesb (Apr 25, 2011)

Glad it worked out for you!


----------



## Himik (Apr 25, 2011)

Glad you recovered, i wouldn't recommend tren only in the future though


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 25, 2011)

thats good man.. i would add in test next time also though


----------



## ROID (Apr 25, 2011)

MrMessy2000 said:


> Yeah, a very mild cycle. 75mg eod. My results have been great for what I have been wanting, I've been pretty methodical when it comes to eating the a good amount of food/protein & working out hard. So far I'm up 15lbs finishing up week 3. Started @ 205lbs, 220lbs now



ouch, I ran 700mg a week solo one time.

Mind fuck


----------



## andyrogers151 (May 30, 2015)

Can i ask a question...if on a tren A, winny and test 400 cycle what would be the best pct for a 12 to 16 week cycle. The 4 week difference is just in case I have to jump off for some reason...is there any one who can answer this for...thanks


----------



## Super Saiyajin (Jun 11, 2015)

MDR said:


> Excellent post.  I always assume people use Tren with Test.



I don't understand why anybody wouldn't!  It's common knowledge that you need to run test with tren, even if it's just at TRT doses.


----------



## aenergy (May 28, 2018)

Super Saiyajin said:


> I don't understand why anybody wouldn't! It's common knowledge that you need to run test with tren, even if it's just at TRT doses.


Agree! I wonder why people run tren solo nowadays.


----------



## Xxplosive (Jan 30, 2019)

Go HEAVY on the liver/kidney detox coming off a tren cycle. Tren taxes the fuck out of your adrenal glands/kidneys.... Which is a big part of why you feel so lethargic on it.

Apple Cider Vinegar, NAC, Cranberry extract, Beet Root extract, magnesium... Double up on all this shit for at least a month after you stop ancillary pct and thru pct.


----------

